# Mobile Projection Solution



## tonelab (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello all. New member here and first time post. One of my clients is looking for a Projection solution. He provides financial services and at the moment has been mainly presenting his PowerPoint and Excel presentations on a Samsung 60" television. The television is affixed to the wall of his boardroom.

He wants to take his presentations out on the road so I thought that a small and mobile projector might foot the bill. I have absolutely no experience with projectors. I spend some time today looking at the InFocus IN1118HD / IN1118HDLC and the Epson PowerLite 1284 - 3LCD. One of the main reasons that I came across these two units is because my supplier carries them both. Speaking to my sales rep wasn't of much help. He has little to no experience with projectors.

My client will be giving his presentations in different size rooms and to varying audience size. If I use his existing situation as an example it could be of some help. The boardroom that he is using now measure 30' deep by 16' wide. The Excel or PowerPoint image at a distance of 30' on a 60" television starts to be somewhat difficult to see at that distance.

Your time and assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Peter


----------



## Tano90 (Sep 27, 2017)

After some research, it appears as though the InFocus IN1118HD is the only projector among the few that I have looked at that support these document type: (doc, docx, ppt, pptx, pdf, txt, xls, xlsx) without the need for connection to an external device / dongle.


----------

